# CPC-A seeks part-time remote position



## christonyaplus2@centurylink.net (Oct 18, 2011)

TONYA R. BAIRD
 Mountain City, TN 37683
christonyaplus2@centurylink.net
Objective
To assume a position where my knowledge, skills and abilities can be achieved. I recently completed my certification in professional coding and I would like attain a position where my skills could be industrious. 
Experience
Aug.1996-Dec.1998	Johnson County Hospital 	Mountain City, TN
Admissions Representative
 Responsible for entering all demographic information related to a patients care. 
 Answered all incoming phone calls. 
 Entered charges for all services. 


Dec. 1998-Aug. 2004	Johnson County Health Center	Mountain City, TN
Sr. Access Specialist
	Responsible for entering all demographic information related to a patients care. 
	Entered charges for all services
	Assisted patients to their destination within the facility. 
	I worked in several different departments within the facility, including medical records, which required that I file records, fulfill requests for records, and interact with different provider’s requests. 
	I worked for two doctors’ offices, making appointments, entering charges, and accepting payments for statements. 
	Knowledge of ICD-9 codes and CPT codes. 
	Knowledge of medical terminology.  
	Verified eligibility and benefits of insurance for patients. 
	I also worked with the Emergency Room, which was a very fast paced, demanding, department. 

	I Trained new employees and supported them during their transition. 
Assisted my supervisor with issues within the department and covered any call-in situations with other employees for sick days, LOA’s and time off.  



Aug. 2004-June 2008	Clinicient Billing Services	Mountain City, TN
Sr. Patient Account Representative
	I began in the follow-up department calling insurance companies and checking on payments of claims. 
	Assisted patients with questions about their statements interacting with providers and insurances globally. 
	Posted payments from insurance companies and patient payments. 
	Knowledge of Medicare, Medicaid, TN Care, and most any insurance provider. 
	Worked in the Billing Department, posting charges and filing insurance electronically. I also worked claims in the electronic clearing house. 
	Managed denials, which required that I investigate what the issues are with denied claims processing, resolve the issues, and ensure prompt payment of those claims. 
	I file any appeals necessary to insure payment of claims.
	Train all new hires in the follow up and receipt posting department and assisted them with their transition.  
	Serve as a support system for all departments resolving issues and questions within the departments.
____________________________________________________________________________________
July 2008-August 2011                   Appalachian Regional Healthcare System                   Boone, NC

Medicare Account Representative
	I am the lead Medicare representative. 
	I am responsible for Medicare denials and additional information requests from Medicare. 
	I work all ‘return to provider’ claims in the fiscal intermediary system. 
	I post payments from both Cigna Medicare and Palmetto GBA. 
	I also work on special projects that require that I am involved with other insurance carriers as needed. 
	I assist patients with Medicare inquiries when specialized attention is needed. 

________________________________________________________________________________________
August 2011-present                       Mountain City Care & Rehab Center               Mountain City, TN

Assistant Business Office Manager
•	Assist with management duties including, but not limited to, hiring, training and developing, coaching and counseling, and terminating department staff as deemed necessary.
• May perform or assist with the performance of payroll input and hours calculation, answer telephones, ancillary input, receipt of resident account deposits and payments, typing.
• Work with or support Business Office Manager and consultants in planning all aspects of Business Office functions to include interface with all other disciplines and departments.
• May assist the Business Office Manager to monitor day-to-day operation of the Business Office and to establish priorities and manage records, budgets or supplies.
• Fill in as Business Office Manager as needed with limited or full authority, as needed.
• Support and assist Business Office Manager with State, Federal and Company standards, to include alerting management to potential non-compliance issues and the preparation of correction plans.
• Make bank deposits, as requested.
• Receive and receipt private, resident portions and Medicaid payments on residents’ bills.
• Assist with end of month packet procedures such as: charge journals, cash receipts including Resident Accounts, bank reconciliation, and preparation of Resident Trust Fund Accounts for closing and allocation of interest to the proper accounts.
• Maintain accuracy and efficiency in all work performed.
• Prepare disbursement checks for payment of expenditures approved by Administrator, maintaining and updating daily, the facility’s check register.
• Other special projects and duties, as assigned






Summary of Qualifications

	Great typing skills.
	Deep knowledge of medical terminology, and the various medical specialties as required in areas of responsibility.
•	Excellent communication skills (both verbal and written) necessary to perform the essential functions of the position
•	Ability to work and communicate in a positive and cooperative manner with management and supervisory staff, medical staff, co-workers and other healthcare personnel and patients and their families when providing information and services, seeking assistance and clarification and resolving problems. 
•	Knowledge of numerous medical system programs.
•	Knowledge of Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft Outlook
•	Latest accomplishment was a special project working on Tricare accounts receivable where I was able to clear up over $200K in aged A/R.
•	I am a very swift apprentice and strive to increase my skills and knowledge.


Education		
1996 Graduate Johnson County High School Mountain City, TN  
2011 AAPC Certified Professional Coder 		


References:		
Lori Davis   (423) 471-1505
Dawn Tester (423) 727-4048 
Anita Atwood (423) 727-5718


----------



## twizzle (Oct 18, 2011)

*Resume*

With all respect, your resume is rather 'wordy'  and many prospective employers would soon be bored reading it.
I would suggest reducing the content quite considerably. If it's too long-winded it will probably end up in the trash.
It's a bit like a really long E&M consult..the doc thinks that more words = more money. Not true. Keep it to the point and the resume will be more interesting.


----------

